# The mystical essence of a woman



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Had a great time hunting with the kids this weekend. Witnessed 4 different bucks that have taken ownership of 4 different parts of the acreage. Those doe's just wouldn't bring them close enough, almost but, not enough. 

Sunday morning, after the hunt I make my usual pit stop at the thickets by the creek. I walk up and to my great surprise the area was tore up. I called my son over to check it out. The thickets were shredded and basically tore down and the ground was dug and I mean dug deep.:yikes: I've seen many scarpes but, never have I seen a hole dug.:evil: He also hit the other side of the two track where my daughter makes her pit stop. That poor sapling is barley still standing and another good scrape. Robby couldn't believe it, then he looks at me and asks, is it "that time" for you and Carley?. I just smiled at him. Then he comments in protest, "It's just not fair". lolol Then informs me that since we have "that", we not allowed to use Tinks opening morning. :lol: :lol: Upon arriving at home Rob informs Carley of our find. She just gives him this huge grin. I hear him ask her " If I walk you to your stand will you do your thing at mine?...She replies" I can walk myself, so how much money do you have". :lol: That's my little girl.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

RIVER LADY said:


> She replies" I can walk myself, so how much money do you have". :lol:


LMAO

If I send you an empty bottle and pay shipping.............??


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

You guys are killing me. Very funny stuff. Thanks for the laugh.


----------

